# 13.5 Novak end bell bearing



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone know the size off hand or a source for the front end (shaft side) bearing of the old SS and ribbed can motors? 

Thanks!


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

gndprx said:


> Anyone know the size off hand or a source for the front end (shaft side) bearing of the old SS and ribbed can motors?
> 
> Thanks!


Steel Ball Bearings ABEC-3 (1/8”I.D. x 3/8”O.D. x 5/32”W)


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

gndprx said:


> Anyone know the size off hand or a source for the front end (shaft side) bearing of the old SS and ribbed can motors?
> 
> Thanks!


Size is 3/16 X 1/2 X .196

Three sources I can think of off-hand:
Novak
McMaster-Carr (where I get mine): 57155K374
Boca Bearings

The *Really Old* SS motors used the standard 1/8 X 3/8 bearing used in brushed motors.


----------



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

It's the 1/8 x 3/8. Thanks for the link, couldn't find it on Novak's site for some reason when I looked.

I actually still have a 4300 in service in one of the kids cars. The motor that won't die


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

gndprx said:


> It's the 1/8 x 3/8. Thanks for the link, couldn't find it on Novak's site for some reason when I looked.
> 
> *I actually still have a 4300 in service in one of the kids cars. The motor that won't die *


We want more customers like your son....:thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

http://avidrc.com/product/9/standard-bearings/58/18-x-38-x-532-Metal-R2ZZ-standard-bearings.html

http://avidrc.com/product/9/standar...32-Ceramic-Metal-R2ZZC-standard-bearings.html

I've had pretty good luck with Avid bearings even if they are cheap.


----------

